# Duck Breast



## greenheaded

I always breast out ducks, put the breasts in a container with italian(or french) for a day and then take them out and wrap with bacon and tooth pick. Cook on grill. I know a lot of people try this with Italian dressing, but try it with french, It's great.


----------



## Field Hunter

Sounds great. I did this the other day. Coat whole breasts with "Emeril Essence" seasoning both sides and put in refrigerator for 1 day. Brush with olive oil and cook on grill until "medium".


----------



## PFPRES

Put a slice of jalapeno pepper in the breast and wrap with bacon. Grill medium rare. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

I've done that too....along with the pepper put some pepper jack cheese inside and wrap whole thing with bacon....cook on the grill.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

do you guys have any good crock pot recipes?


----------



## holmsvc

How long and what temp do you cook the breasts.


----------



## duckslayer

hey ryan, if you havent already...check out hustads bbq duck/goose crock pot recipe... it's a good one.


----------



## greenheaded

Cook them however long you want. If you want the dry liver taste, burn em' up. But if you still like the flavor then anywhere from 5-10 min. Trust me, you don't want to over cook duck. It tastes awful.


----------



## Bigdog

Slice the breast into long strips no more than 1/4" thick. Sprinkle with garlic powder and onion powder. Fry in butter until medium rare to medium. Quick, easy and good. We usually do this with any teal that we get, fresh teal cooked this way is tough to beat.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Bigdog said:


> Slice the breast into long strips no more than 1/4" thick. Sprinkle with garlic powder and onion powder. Fry in butter until medium rare to medium. Quick, easy and good. We usually do this with any teal that we get, fresh teal cooked this way is tough to beat.


We do this exact same thing w/pheasant!


----------



## gaddyshooter

I do the exact same thing as bigdog, except dip the strips of breast meat in egg, and then lighlty bread them with flour seasoned with seasoning salt and then pan fry till medium well. Very good dipped in A-1 steak sauce or a dijon mustard.


----------



## Quack Addict

Try cutting the breasts into bite size chunks. Wrap the bite size chunks in thick sliced bacon and hold in place with a tooth pick. Bake @ 350 degrees until bacon looks fairly cooked. Don't cook bacon until it's crisp!!
Remove from the oven and top the " Duck Bites" with pepper jack cheese.
Place bites back in oven until cheese is melted. This is a phenominal appetizer for those who appreciate Duck. We make these almost every night while in Nodak "Duck Camp".

Just another idea,
Enjoy.


----------



## go4thegusto

You boys are destroying those gourmet ducks......Bone out and pound flat with a tenderizer mallet. Flash grill or sear in a HOT skillet a few minutes on each side. Serve RARE with a red wine reduction sauce (whole bottle of red wine simmered down to about 3/4 cup) pourced over the fillets. You won't recognize it as duck if you are cooking well done. Here is the rule: The darker the meat the rarer you prepare it. This includes sharptails, geese, ducks. If it is well done, grey, and chalkey serve it to the dog! No kidding, try it....you will be forever changed.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Wow, im surprised to see how many people like the rareness in a duck meat NO ONE in our group will eat a piece of duck meat that has ANY colerness of red in it, we make something called duck strogenoff, we take egg noodles boil them, take brown gravy mix and make a gravy and fry the duck breast strips until well done and mix it and eat.

Another way is cut the brest in thin strips and wrap a piece of bacon around them and brush orange mamalade on them and grill em!

Another way, cube the duck meat up into tiny tiney chunks and fry em until done and put them into chili substituting the hamburger.

Other than that, well just fry em with season salt and eat them, there a great tasteing birds to eat!

Adam


----------



## GooseBuster3

I like them marinaded like a steak and grilled to medium rare.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Deep fried in Kentucky fried chicken breading. One of the guys we hunt with owns a couple of KFC's if you know any one who who can get there hands on the stuff try it, it's great.


----------



## duck991

place the breast meat on a pine board set the oven at 350 salt,pepper and some light olive oil cook for 30-40 minutes depending on breast size remove from the oven throw the breast away, and eat the board!!!!!!! :beer: enjoy


----------

